# Cigar Lounges in Columbus, Ohio



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Howdy again all!
I'm going to be in Columbus, OH in September and was looking for a cigar lounge to sit and do some "work" between meetings. Aside from a place to smoke, my only requirement would be wireless internet for e-mailing. I did a search via Google, but wanted some solid opinions as to where to go.
I would love to stay downtown, but I'll stay close to where the lounges are at. I found the following:

Barclay Tobacco & Cigar 
House Of Cigar 
House of Montecristo
New Havana Cigars 

Do all of these places have lounges? Good cigar selection and price? Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## francone13 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was in Columbus earlier this year where I picked up some cigars at Tinder Box in Easton Town Center. It had a lounge, loud music, everyone was enjoying themselves playing cards. I don't know if they have wifi or if its a good place to do work tho.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

rmorman said:


> Howdy again all!
> I'm going to be in Columbus, OH in September and was looking for a cigar lounge to sit and do some "work" between meetings. Aside from a place to smoke, my only requirement would be wireless internet for e-mailing. I did a search via Google, but wanted some solid opinions as to where to go.
> I would love to stay downtown, but I'll stay close to where the lounges are at. I found the following:
> 
> ...


If you wanna stay close to downtown, House of Montecristo(which is actually another House of Cigar location) in the short north has a good selection of cigars and decent prices. I've only been there once and they had just opened up this location, but the lounge looked nice. Also, I think they stay open very late...like midnight I wanna say. Not sure about WIFI, but next time I'm down there I'll stop in and check it out.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

How does the cigar selection/lounge compare from the House of Montecristo to the House of Cigar? From my limited readings, I was unable to determine much about the House of Montecristo.

Last time in Columbus I stayed at the Holiday Inn Downtown because it was close to a lot of good, non-chain, places to eat. That is the reason I mentioned staying close to downtown. If the House of Cigar's lounge/selection is *vastly better* and there are some good resturants out that way, I could be pursuaded to change! :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

rmorman said:


> How does the cigar selection/lounge compare from the House of Montecristo to the House of Cigar? From my limited readings, I was unable to determine much about the House of Montecristo.
> 
> Last time in Columbus I stayed at the Holiday Inn Downtown because it was close to a lot of good, non-chain, places to eat. That is the reason I mentioned staying close to downtown. If the House of Cigar's lounge/selection is *vastly better* and there are some good resturants out that way, I could be pursuaded to change! :mrgreen:


There are three main House of Cigar locations(including House of Montecristo - which just recently opened) and they all seem to have a very similar selection and lounge area. I haven't hung out in any of the lounges so I can't comment a whole lot on those.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

chrisw17, 
Maybe I'll just have to "take one for the team" in September and do some "lounging!" 

If anybody checks out the House of Montecristo lounge for a comparison with any of the other House of Cigar locations before September, let me know!

THANKS!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

If you don't mind traveling a bit north of the city, Uptown Cigar in Westerville is nice, lots of seating, wifi access, good cigar selection and you can bring your own adult beverage.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Who knows, that might work for me as I'll be coming from London, ONT to Columbus for trade shows. Last year I spent one night in the Toledo, OH area between towns. Depending on the timing, I could spend a few hours in Westerville!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Lots of great shops with lounges in the Columbus area including:

-Barclay Pipe & Cigar (the Federated Blvd location has a lounge, but not huge)
-House of Montecristo downtown in the Short North has a huge lounge
-Uptown Cigar in Westerville has a nice lounge and comfortable seating
-Woodland Cigar is north of the city in Delaware, but if you have a car, worth the drive
-Tinderbox Easton is in the middle of Easton Town Center. Lots of shopping and restaurants around it. Tons of good people always in there.
-Shawnee Cigar also has an awesome lounge, but once again, not in the downtown area, more north.

When in September will you be in Columbus? Wed. Sept. 21st there is a big Studio Tobac event at House of Montecristo.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

BengalMan, I will be in town that week. However, pesky work MIGHT interfere! However, I'm gonna do my best to be there!

I just heard back from the House of Cigar people about the lounge and cigar selection *"the one in high very large"* I'm ready to go!

Might try to take in some of the other locations you mentioned as well!!


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

rmorman said:


> BengalMan, I will be in town that week. However, pesky work MIGHT interfere! However, I'm gonna do my best to be there!
> 
> I just heard back from the House of Cigar people about the lounge and cigar selection *"the one in high very large"* I'm ready to go!
> 
> Might try to take in some of the other locations you mentioned as well!!


Awesome, stop by the event if you get a chance, it's going to be a blast. If you do make it, be sure to find me, your first cigar is on me. I'll be there from beginning to end. It's scheduled from 4pm-11pm.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

If I'm able to make it, it will likely be around 6:30-7pm. Is there a door charge for the event? 

I jumped on their web site, but the info there only mentioned a date and time. Not much to go on. Is there a flier?

As we get closer, I should have a better idea if I can make it. I'm sure gonna try! 

I will be in the London, OH area that part of the week.


----------



## tjun2107 (Jun 18, 2011)

House of Cigar (House of Montecristo) In Short North is absolutely amazing. The lounge is a great place to relax and to top it all off, they offer competitive prices on cigars. A+ in my book.


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

rmorman said:


> If I'm able to make it, it will likely be around 6:30-7pm. Is there a door charge for the event?
> 
> I jumped on their web site, but the info there only mentioned a date and time. Not much to go on. Is there a flier?
> 
> ...


Check out StudioTobac.com for pictures of past events. They're a party to say the least. No door charge.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

tjun2107,
Thanks for chiming in. Headed over there today to check it out!

BengalMan,
Got to Columbus yesterday. Gonna check out the House of Montecristo on High Street this afternoon prior to trying Dirty Frank's hotdogs for supper. 
I'll be working in London, OH on Wednesday, but have EVERY intention of making the event on Wednesday. I'll try to remember to wear my blue pullover with a company logo that reads "Ag Leader Technology." If you see that, likely it is me. On top of that, I MAY have got a co-worker to come with me. 
Will there be food available or will I want to eat prior to coming by?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

rmorman said:


> tjun2107,
> Thanks for chiming in. Headed over there today to check it out!
> 
> BengalMan,
> ...


I don't know if he'll have food or not. Maybe grab something small ahead of time and then play it by ear? I'll be there early afternoon setting up, then will be back a little before 5pm to get the event started. See you Wednesday!


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

BengalMan, PS finally tried the Olivia Cain Daytona tonight there. Not bad. See ya Wednesday.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

BengalMan, 
Just wanted to take this oppertunity to thank StudioTobac.com for hosting the cigar event. I had a blast. 

I can also highly recommend House of Montecristo downtown in the Short North. It is VERY nice!

Russ


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

rmorman said:


> BengalMan,
> Just wanted to take this oppertunity to thank StudioTobac.com for hosting the cigar event. I had a blast.
> 
> I can also highly recommend House of Montecristo downtown in the Short North. It is VERY nice!
> ...


Great to meet you Russ, thanks for coming to the event!


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Howdy!
I'm going to be in town for business September 14-20th and was wanting to know if there were any cigar events going on?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

There's an event on by the Tinder Box on Friday @ 7PM at Fado Irish Pub in Easton. Jameson Whiskey and Drew Estate, $20 pre pay or $30 at the door gets you 3 whiskey pours and 2 DE cigars. The proceeds are going to the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society.


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Andrew, Thanks for the update. I hope I can make it!


----------



## rmorman (Apr 7, 2010)

Back in Columbus again!
After a segment on the *"Blowin Smoke" *podcast, I decided to stop by *Governors Smokeshop in Westerville*. I think is definetly worth the trip. The owner was VERY helpful and the lounge was pretty darn nice. A touch hard to find, but after I found the parking out back, everything went smoothly. Upon a recommendation I settled on the Art Deco. I can definetly recommend this place.

Long ashes,
Russ


----------

